# Reggie Miller



## TheWiseInfidel (Aug 20, 2012)

is my favorite basketball player. he's also good for when niggaz is broke. my boy came through with some regular the other day which was SUPPOSEDLY some "cali" regs. and at first site i was like this is some whack piff.....then he was like nah nigga this is regular. i'm like WHOOOH this shit look fire then no seeds? bam it got me twisted since i been on a 3 day tolerance break but i got the ill headache a few hours later.....anyways thats my experience. just thought i'd share


----------



## KushXOJ (Aug 20, 2012)

Haha at least it got you high ...


----------



## chambray7 (Sep 2, 2012)

in az we got bomb reggs out here. they taste good sometimes sticky and most of the time low amount of seeds


----------



## adam soza (Sep 17, 2012)

Gotta stay smokin' that Kiesha, not that Reggie!!!


----------



## whatsaroach?lol??? (Sep 18, 2012)

Our reggie here is like hit and miss but sometime I get some reggie that half purple half green for reg prices. So not always bad


----------



## chambray7 (Sep 18, 2012)

i get reg with purp looks n dnt smell like shit never compreseed


----------



## pplayer104 (Sep 18, 2012)

ew, we call that ari over here in jersey. that shit is wack unless your looking for some free seeds


----------



## chambray7 (Sep 18, 2012)

in az we got it like we got apples its evry where


----------



## OGflorida420 (Sep 20, 2012)

pplayer104 said:


> ew, we call that ari over here in jersey. that shit is wack unless your looking for some free seeds


I was in the bronx last summer for vacation tryna find bud and I got some ari from a fat kid in foams at the bus stop, got a philly from the store and made my way to the hotel, haha.


----------



## jimdandy (Sep 21, 2012)

Regs arent too bad if you arent messing with that mexi brick crap


----------



## FlowerPower! (Oct 1, 2012)

Mexi brick is crap...texas is full of it! I've seen some really nice regs this yr, tho! One had zero seeds, not compressed!


----------



## johnnyseed412 (Dec 17, 2013)

chambray7 said:


> in az we got bomb reggs out here. they taste good sometimes sticky and most of the time low amount of seeds


Crazy thing is, where im from we call good Reggie "Arizona". They may have high grade bud there


----------



## Dat Dank (Dec 19, 2013)

jimdandy said:


> Regs arent too bad if you arent messing with that mexi brick crap


I'm curious as to how mexi brick crap even survives these days in places like California. I really haven't come across stuff that was actually less expensive, just dry ass weed. I guess the poor folks don't have access to the home grown stuff?


----------

